# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Diskutim për emrat e ditëve të javës

## XH.GASHI

Edhe emrat e ditëve  të  Javës e kan nje etimologji  ,e kjo sipas mendimit tim kishte me qen kështu;
Emri JAVE  është emër që paraqet shtat ditë ne gjuhën tonë, te faraonët hasim në
në kët  emër(JAHWE) e ka kuptimin dhe funksionin e njejt  të  gjuhës Shqipe.
Unë do ta  shpjegoja kështu etimolin  e këtij emri por më par duhet ti njehsojm ditë me emra duke filluar prej ditës së PREMTE ,SHTUNE, DIIELLË,HANË,MARTË
MERKURË,dheEJTE (ENJTE).
Pra së pari duhet ë dim për emrin e PREMTE ,ky emër  emërton një planet -trup qjellor   nese lexojm për PROMETEUN   pa me dyshje  edhe do te vim deri te ky perfundim; PREMTEUN ,PROMETEUN  Greket  e zavendsuan me ZEUSIN kurse 
ROMAKËT me JUPITERIN   emrimi i dytë edhe  ishte emri i PREMTEUT në disa raste aj emrtohej me emrin JAPET-RA  tek ky emër është etimoli parsor i ditës e PREMTË.
Ky emërtim  i SHQIPES tregon se nuk ka lidhje me emrin e dites të gjuhës ITALIANE
VENER-DI  sepse këtu duhet të flitet për dy emra.
E them me të drejt se ky emër është ruajt me gjelozi në detale të lashtësis ,unE ballafaqohem  me cilin do LINGUIST sa i perket ketij qendrimit tim
Bëjm pyetje? pse PREMTEU udërgua  në malin e kaukazit,pra kush e dërgoj atë 
për ta vuajt denimin  pse PREMTEU mirret si mbrojts i njerzimit  , pse neve gabojm kur e marrim per etimol  parsor emrin  IMPERATO per emrin PERENDI kur e kemi emrin e PREMTEUT qe simbolizon  edhe krijimin e njerzimit ADEMIT  dhe HAVËS(ADAMIT  dhe EVËS) .Ky është fillimi i temes .

----------


## Zëu_s

Edhe mua do te me interesonte te dija pse jan ditet ashtu te emruara siç i quajm neve

pra

E hënë - qe ka te beje me Hënën, por pse dhe çka ka te beje kjo dite me henen, pse pikerisht dita e henes, per çfar arsye Hena.

etj.

Per te premten nuk e di se a eshte ashtu siç mendon ti, por kjo dite i ngjan fjales *prem* (prerje, ndoshta kemi flijuar kafshe ne kete dite ?), por i ngjan edhe fjales *premtim* (ndoshta i kemi bere premtimet apo faljet para perendive ne kete dite ?)

Edhe per diten e Ejnte (e Ejte) nuk dihet domethenja e fjales. Une e di vetem qe  e enjeta eshte dita ne te cilen duhet te gatuhen Trejte, bazuar ne llafet e Grave (Matriarkat). Me sa e di une Flija eshte trejte dhe gatuhet ne te enjeten, qe padyshim eshte Flijim me ushqim per Diellin, pasiqe Grat e visatojne me qull Diellin aty ne Tepsi. Pra fjala Trejte vjen nga fjala Ejte (Enjete), por une nuk e di prej nga vjen apo çfar domethenje ka fjala Ejte (Enjete).

----------


## Baptist

Jam i mendimit se kjo teme ka ekzistuar me pare. Dhe jane dhene mjafte informata jo vetem per emertimet e diteve te javes ne gjuhen shqipe por edhe ne gjuhet tjera te evropes me zberthime te kuptimore te seciles.

(Nese e gjej do te shikoj mundesine a mund ta bashkoj)

E Diele E Hene E marte E Merkure E Enjte E Premte E Shtune.

E Premtja  eshte vertete dite enigmatike por ne komparim/krasim me gjuhet tjera simotra, do te mund ta percaktonim lehtesisht se ciles perendi i kushtohet kjo dite.

Ne realitet kjo dite eshte nje nder me te "shenjtat" dite per shqiptaret jofetar. 

Shprehja PRE ka disa kuptime. Por ai me i rendesishmi eshte ai qe kjo fjale e ka humbur: 

"vendim", "paracaktim", "fat", (te damunit e fatit).

Me pre fe, me pre diten, ...

"po pretoj" -do te thote po marr vendim, e prej aty: 
"ende s'kam marre ndonje vendim" e jo nuk dua ose nuk me behet dicka . 

"Po pres", dmth "ende nuk e kam prere." 
Paskajore e shkelqyeshme sepse po e preva nuk do te pres me, do iki.

----------


## ajzberg

E premtja per mendimin tim ndoshta mund te jete;; PREME ME TE ,pra preme,flijuam ne te .Dita qe flijuam ,qe beme kurban etj

----------


## XH.GASHI

Ju përshëndes  bashkëkombas

vazhdoj mendimin tim për emrat e ditve të Javës,
për e mrin e dites se Premte vërtet kemi shum hapsir për diskutim  por mvaret piknisja e diskutiimiit baza etimologjike, shpjegimi i funksionit periudha dhe koha, 

pra nese e marrim se fjala PREM-TE e ka edhe bazën -parsorin etimolin, qe per nder te ketij emri i eshte prer kurban nuk gaboni sepse në një liber te aleksander stipqeviq thuhet se nje perandor romak me origjin ilire para alltarit i flijoj nje kafsh kesaj hyjnie edhe eshte e vertet  se emrii Prem, Premis, Premton, Premtim Pre ose Pri dhe emri apo pseudonimi i mbretit Illir Trojan ishte Priam kurse emri i verrteti ti ishte Podark kan etimolin baz te ky emer PREMTE,

edhe emri Prijs-Prin  trregon se per baz ka emrin  Premte, siq kam cek me heret se kjo hyni ishte  ne baz te mitologjis krijuus i njerzimit e si dhe mesues i menyres  per te jetuar per te punuar per te peshkuar dhe se fundi ua solli zjarrinnjerzimit  keshtu paraqitet hyyjnia e Premteut  ne librat e Gustav Shwabit .

duhet te citoj nje te dhene fetare se kjo dite te krishteret dhe te islamiket eshte dit e veqant psh  Muhameti a.s ka thene; ne ter javen eshte dita me e mire qe ka mund ta shendris Djelli eshte dita e Premt, po ne ket dite eshte krijuar njeriu i pare ADEMI ADAMI, HAVA-EVA, po ne ket dite zoti e dergoj ate ne parajs, po ne ket dite ate e nxorri nga parajsa dhe e solli ne tok po ne ket dite do te ndodh kataklizma (kijameti) perfundon citati (hadithi).

ketu ka lidhshmeri me librin e GustavShwabit pra jeta fillon te Premten
por kjo hyni identifikohet edhe te populli Het me emrin Teshu-v ose -b ku në qytetin Bogackoy të Turqis është edhe një punim i gurit relef shkëmbor ku shifen kjart shtat hyni i pari është Teshuvi ne atë punim shkëmbor është edhe shqiponja dy krerëshe. nga ky emër Tesu;v-b mund te jet etimoli i  PRE-MË -TESUV

Në at punim janë shtat persona shtatë ditë shtat planete ne te djatht të shkëmbit gjenden 12 persona te skalitur gdhendur ata persona paraqesin muajt -vitin edhe mbreti trojan i kishte 50 djem dhe 12 vajza, qka do të thot se viti numrohej ne baz te Hanës.

këtë trashëgim mreti Trojan e përcoll nga mbreti Pellazg Pallasi edhe ky i kishte 50 djem -djel. 
pra emri Premte është një emer që don shumë studime  është vërrtet një emer që duhet  te shëndrit ne gjuhën tonë sepse emrat e ditëve ne vijim jan emra të trupav qjellor edhe nuk jan emra të pa kuptueshëm nuk jan emra të errtë siq e thon disa linguist si Meyeri dhe Bopi Perdeseni Truhelka etj etj  .

do të shkruaj për emrat tjer SHTUNI(SATUNI) DJELL(DJELLI) HANË(HANA) MARTË
(MARSI)  MËRKUR (MERKURI) dhe EJTE-ENJTE (FEJTON,PHAETON,PAJTON  trEJTE 
PAJ PAJTES FEE FEJES  PAJTIM  PAJTON qerrja e nuses ) etj.

----------


## XH.GASHI

> Ju përshëndes  bashkëkombas
> vazhdoj mendimin tim për  emrat e ditve të Javës ,për e mrin e dites se Premte  vërtet kemi shum hapsir për diskutim  por mvaret piknisja e diskutiimiit baza etimologjike  ,shpjegimi ifunksionit periudha dhe koha  , pra nese e marrim se fjala PREM-TE   e ka edhe basen -parsorin etimolin ,  qe per nder te ketij emri ieshte prer kurban nuk gaboni sepse  edhhe eshte e verrtet  se emrii prem premis Premton premtim  Pre ose pri dhe emri apo pseudonimi i mbretit Illir Trojan ishte Priam kurse emri i verrteti ti ishte Podark  .
> edhe emri Prijs-Prin  trregon se per baz ka emrin  Premte ,siq kam cek me heret se kjo hyni ishte  ne baz te mitologjis krijuus i njerzimit e si dhe mesues i menyres  per te jetuar per te punuar per te peshkuar dhe se fundi ua solli zjarrin
> njerzimit  keshtu paraqitet hyyjnia e premteut  ne librat e gustav shwabit .
> por kjo hyni identifikohet edhe te populli het me emrin  teshu-v ose -b  ku nee qytetin bogackoy te turqis eshte edhe nje punim i gurit relef shkembor ku shifen kjart  shtat hyni  i pari eshte teshuvi ne ate punim shkembor eshte edhe shqiponja dy krershe
> ne at punim jane shtat persona shtate dite  shtat planete  ne te djatht te shkembit gjenden 12 persona te skalitur gdhendur ata persona paraqesin muajt -vitin edhe mbreti trojan   i kishte 50 djem dhe 12 vajza,qka do te thot se viti numrohej ne baz te henes .
> kete trashegim mreti trojan  e percoll nga mbreti pellazg  pallasi edhe ky i kishte 50 djem -djel. 
> pra emri Premte eshte nje emer qe don shum studime  eshte verrtet nje emer qe duhet  te shendrit  ne


Premte  [Prometeu]
Me  ket emer   emerohet ne gjuhen Shqipe emri i dites  se  pare te javes,ket emer per her te pare e hasim  te libri ,,   tregime me te bukura antike   ,,   nga Gustav Shvab  faqe 21. sipas  mitit 
Ishte nip i URANIT   djal  i JAPETIT    me von si JUPITER  ku edhe shpesh emerohej me emrin e babait  Japet  Rat .Pra te  Titaniket   eshte baza e emertimit[ETIMOLI] te ketij emri te kesaj dite , por diq duhet cekur  se edhe emri i JaVes e ka fillimin e dites se pare pra  ky  emer apo  person apo krijusi njerzimit sipas mitit   kishte admirim te madh tek Pellazget me pas tek Iliret dhe Romaket .Etimoli i emrit  perendi  eshte me i afert me kete emer  se sa me emrin  latin imperatore   krahazo me emrin krijus injerzimit dhe me emrin sundus militar,
Pra cilin   emer  do ta mirrnit si  etimol paresor dhe etimol dytesor.
PREMTEU  i mesoj njerzimin te punojn token te gdhendin gurin te punojn shtepit te marojn prej baltes tjegullen   prej lisit te dhendin drunin per traj per direk mesoj njerzimin se si te peshkojn  kjo i 
pengoj  Zeusit  . PREMTEU  ne nje menyre ishte mbrojtes  ADVOKAT i njerzimit  . Lind pytja nga kush  e mbrojti njerezimin PREMTEU ? nga vet Zeusi  ceket nje rast i till ne librin e Gustav  Shvabit  .  
PREMTEU  i premtoj njerzimit  qe do tja sjell edhe zjarrin qka edhe  arriti  ,por kur e kuptoj Zeusi ate e hodhi ne Kaukaz dhe  e lidhi me zingjir per nje shkembi  dhe i urdheroj nje shqiponje qe te ja haje  melqin .ishte mit  goj dhen .  Ketu homeri  te PREMTEU  nuk ka mund te dij se kush  ken e  ka gjykuar dhe kush e ka liruar pra  




                                                                                 8

Herakli pas shum gjeneratash lind dhe nje nga 12 te bemat e tij ishte lirimi  i PREMTEUT nga shqiponja .Tek shqip folesit ky emer kazene vendin e  emertimit te dites se  pare te javes dhe per mua zen vendin e renditjes ne  simbolin e propozuar  i pari nga e majta ne te djatht.si  planet i JUPITERIT.Kesaj dite i jepet rëndesi te madhe per besimtare te fes islame nuk ekziston  dite me rendesi me te madhe gjat javes   se dita e PREMTE. 
Lind pyetja  se kush eshte Venera [Afrodita]  a i perkasin te njejtit simbol te PREMTEUT apo JAPET-RA .
Duhet patjeter te cekim  edhe nje te dhene nga i derguari Muhamet a.s [ hadith] si vijon  ;                    
Në  tërë Javen  është dita më e  mirë që e ka shëndritëDJELLI  është dita  e PREMTE .
Po në këtë është krijuar njeriu iparë  ADEMI a .s.dhe  HAVA   .
P o në këtë ditë Zoti e dërgoj ate në  PARAJS.
Po në këtë ditë e nxorri nga PARAJSA dhe e solli në tokë.
Gjithashtu dita  e Kataklizmes do tëndodhë ditën e PREMTE .
Ne ket dite te javes ka lind  edhe  i derguari tjeter ISSA   sepse dita e premt eshte dite e bekuar edhe te besimtaret katolik  e PREMTEA  e shenjt.
Ka diqka qe me ben te pyes se  ne librin e GUSTAV  SHVABIT  TREGIMET  ME  TE MIRA TE ANTIKES   ku  shkruan  se PREMTEU  ishte krijues i njerzimit faqe  22  ka  edhe shum qka tek ky emer te  studiohet pra le te mbetet per tjera here.
Por duhet patjeter te cekim se emri jave e ka per nisje shkronjen e pare J qka simbolizon JUPITERIN apo iniciali  apo  planetin  njekohesisht   fillimin e dites se pare te rrugetimit te Hanes ose njehesimit te kohes ne baz te pozicionit te Hanes .PELLAZGET e kan njehsuar kohen ne baz te  HANES   e qe kjo dokumenton me numrin e djelve dhe vajzave te mbretit PALLAS.Per nder te hyjnis te JUPITERIT nje perandor Romak me origjine Ilire i flijon ne altare nje kafshe ku edhe i ben te dyshimte shkenctaretqe te gjurmojn ne traditat Ilire .  Kjo e dhene eshte e shkruar diku ne librin e ALEKSANDER STIPQEVIQ   .   
Premteu [ PREMËTEU]  per  pellazget   ishte hyjnia kryesore  pastaj te greket roli i tij zevendsohet me Zeusin edhe ky zevendsohet me Jupiterin   te Romaket   do te thot se ndikimi i Premteut  ishte me i madh   nuk zevendsohej dot me tjera hyni                       

SHTUNE [SATUNI]
Emri  SHTUNE  rrjedhë drejt per drejt nga emri SATUN ose SATURNI tekë grekët KRONOS . 
Sipas mitologjis  SATUNI ishte  djal i  URANIT dhe babai i Zeusit.
Neve  na intereson prejardhja  ose etimoli  i ketij emripra ky emer eka etimolin apo me mire te them gjenezen tek emerat e pare qe i njeh historia por edhe mitologjia  por ketu do te pershkruaj edhe nje te dhen  se edhe te babilonet eshe ky emer i njohur .
 Babilonasit i kane  emeruar ditet ne baze te sistemit djellor e ket e kam lexuar te nje liber nga shqiperia me duket se e ka shkruar SHABAN DEMIRAJ. 
Ti  kthehemi emrit te Satunit , edhe SATUNI   eshte nje planet ne sistemin djellor.
Iliret per nderim te kesaj ,,hyjnie i therrnin dema apo mezet  apo ogiq, festat e ketij  planeti quheshin   SATURNALE .
 Tek greket nuk ka rendesi te madhe kjo hyni sepse ishte kundershtar i  hyjnis  Zeusit . 
I biri e mposhti SATUNIN   e aj ishte vet  ZEUSI. Edhe hyjnia me emrin PAN  ishte  hyni Pellazge  kishte brinj cjapi kishte thundra te dhis ishte lemeritese por kjo hyjni ishte simbol i Pellazgve  ishte muzikant  me fyellinn etij   tregon identitetin e vertet    edhe te disa persona qe do te pasojn siq ishte mbrojtesi i kokave  ALEKSANDRI I MADH  II  ishte adhurues  i Panit   . 

	                DJELL  DJELLI
Këtë ditë të javës ne gjuhën ton figuron emëri djell,dille.
EmriDjell paraqet yllin  aktiv qendren e galaksionit tone ne gjithesi ,paraqet qendrën e burimit te jetës   pra te gjitha planetet sillen rreth Djellit.
Këtij trupi qjellor  i gjith njerezimi  jan munduar per falenderim  per burim të jetes i  bejn falenderime neper mjet bukuris se drites ngrohtesis  i ngriten  kulte  punime te  ndryshme e
Paraqesnin  ne figurime te ndryshme ne amulete  vazo  simbolin e djellit e paraqesin si hyjni me emertime te ndryshme .  
Emri i Djellit tek Ilirët  paraqitet si hyjni  por edhe si rreth i diskut edhe si kryq ilakuar apo 
Ti themi ashtu si e ka emerin SVASTIK  nëpër  punime te ndryshme të qeramikes ne mburoja 
ne dekor armesh ne dekor femrash  etj  etj.
Këtu duhet per mend  Aleksander  Stipqeviq i cili beri shum gjurmime  arkeologjike   dhe  ne veqanti u mundua qe te tregoj se simboli i djellit ne Iiliri kishte rendesi  te madhe.



                                                                           9

SVASTIKA është nje  simbol qe paraqet DJELLIN  njiherit tregon kahjen e levisjes se tokes kurse kuptimi indarjes se SVASTIKES ne kater pjes ka kuptimin e njehsimit te vitit apo te ndarjes se vitit ne Stine   Pranvera Vera Vjeshta dhe Dimëri .
Figurat tjera qe paraqesin djellin te Iliret si dhe te popujt e me hershem  jan edhe shpendet shtegtar .,  hasim edhe  gjedhin  ku ne brinj mban  Djellin te Egjiptasit djelli ishte hyjni me emrin    Amon .Ra
Pra qysh heret arkeologt gjuhtare te ndyshem kanë punuar ne zbulime te tipit te ndryshem te ketij trupi qjellor dhe ka shum simbole te ndryshme qe  e  paraqesin DJELLIN.
Hynia equajtur HELIOS paraqet Djellin  te Greket  eshte emer diskutabil perka origjina sepse te
Pllazget eshte shum i afert  me kete emer  sepse siq e dhan perfundimin gjuhetare te ndryshem se fjala dit  DITE  eshte fjal  me burim  PELLAZG  pra baza  di eshte e marrur nga emri DIELL .
.Për etimolin e ketij emri  te gjuhes shqipe kan shkruar shum etnolog  te linguistikes Albane
Si  psh Eqrem Qabeji  Meyeri Perdeseni   etj etj pra kurrsesi etimolin e keti emri nuk e zberthejn prej emerit te hyjnis  Greke  Helios.sepse  emeri dite do te quhej  hite   per kete e them se eshte  emer tim Pellazg.
Edhe vet gjuha e sotme Greke  nuk e emerton diten   e  Djell   me ket emer por me emerin 
KIRIAKI ,  kurse te italianet emeri i  dites se  djell permban  kuptimin e dites  dominuese pra dita e pare ne jav eshte dita e  djell me emerin  DOMENIKA. ,   ketu do te kyqem se kuptimi i dites  JUVE di  te EJTES  .  emeri   JAVË  .
E kam cek se  emri  JAVE    rrjedh nga dy emra pra  JUpiter   dhe VEner   ,ti bashkojm  keto shkronjat  e para te ketyre dy trupave qjellor   JU +VE   paraqet ate  perkthimin adekuat te tezes qe une  ethem se dita e pare eshte dita   e  PREMTEose  JAPET-RAT,   ..- JAVË   .
 Por une kerkoj prap falje se  per mendimin e dhene se a mundet  vetem keshtu   te jet nuk mundohem e as nuk merzitem  tja imponoj dikuj tjeter   keshtu mua me pershtatet dhe eshte realitet  me i lasht  .,   nese dikush mendon ndryshe  nga mendimi i im pra kerkoj ndjes une vetem po e jap  mendimin tim   ..
Pra  edhe emri qe e zavendsoj ket emer eshte emer  i mire  SETI MANA  me falni por nuk jam njohes i gjuhes italiane por ky emer  egjen perkthimin te numrin  shtatë .
Prima  eshte  diqka e pare  pra dita e pare eshte dita e  Djell  sekunda  eshte e dyte  dita e Hane
LUNE-di  pra keto per mua paraqesin  nje ndryshim te  etnogjenezes  te  emertimit siq  e dime se gjdo gjuhe ndryshon ne periudha te ndryshme e kam fjalen per  emerin  JOVE   ,  JAVE .
Edhe te gjermanofolsit dita e pare e Javes eshte dita e DJELL  argument  eshte dita e MËRKURE
Sepse  Miet-Woche   eshte e perkshyeshme si  MesiJaves. 
Pra sa per ilustrim perdora emertimmet eketyre dy gjuheve, besoj qe lexuesi do te ka me leht te kuptojse qfar rendesie ka simboli  i djellit tek popujt qe iceka por  ka  edhe te tjera kombe por nuk po i ceki te gjitha.

                                                      HANË    -  HANA
 Edhe ky emer  i gjuhes tone eshte nje emer i lashtesis pra tek emrat  e pare qe njeh etimologjia 
  si emer   jep kuptimin e emertimit te satelitit te tokes    p.sh.    pjes e shtuar e nje objekti si  aneks    pra edhe  vet ky trup qjellor eshte  aneks   i   Tokes  . 
 Ky trup  qjellore  ka nje vend te rendsishem tek   Iliret  edhe por  me pare .    
 Kemi rastin qe ket emer identifikojm  me emerin  ANZOTIKA  ne librin e A Stipqeviq faqe 185
 Ky emerim mundet te identifikohet me emrin e Hane   dhe nuk do ta pelqej se identiteti i ketij emri eshte VENERA . 
 Pra ky  trup qjellor  kishte nje rendesi te madhe tek Iliret  ne baze te pozicionimit te  HANES
Iliret  e numeronin kohen   apo muajt  .deri diku edhe ndryshimet klimatike  , kete e them sepse edhe ne kohen e sotme disa dine te parashikojn motin ne baze te ngjyrave apo skejeve te Hanes.
Edhe  Pellazget  e njehsonin kohen apo vitin ne baz te Hanes   kjo tradit u percoll edhe te mbreti i Trojes   Podarku   [Priami]   Dardan   i cili  i kishte 50 djem e 12 vajza .
Ketu e hasim numrin 12 i cili tregon se qfare rendesie  ka ky numer  tek Iliret .  Numri 12 tregon rrotullimet e henes  rreth diellit gjate tere vitit . Gjithashtu  numri 12  tregon nje tradite  te sotme 
tek shqiptaret  ne log  te burrnise (pajtesave te ndryshme ) secila ane duhet ti kete 12 burra (12+12=24 )  do te thote 24 pleq te pajtimit .Numri 12  percakton  fiset  me numerike  te Iliret ,  qka  edhe mund te identifikohet  numri i fiseve me numer shumice nder Shqiptare . 
Tek    romaket   eshte nje hyjni me emrin Citadela    , e cila  eshte hyjni e rimartesave qka dokumenton sot tradita jone se  rimartesat   behen te Henave .Nga kjo  nenkuptojme se dita e hene mund ta kete rrolin e kesaj hyjnie  ose  ANZOTIKES ILIRE .  




10

Po ne kete dite  grate Shqiptare   e kane percjelle traditen e  qepjes dhe larjes ,njeherit vajzat e fejuara  e preferojne kete dite te qendisin pajen (qeizin)  . Ne kete menyre te emerimit te kesaj dite , me kete trup qiellor e emrojne  edhe disa popuj tjere europian siq jane Italianet , Gjermanet , Spanjollet , Franqezet , Anglezet etj . etj.. Me kete emer simbolizohet  edhe femiu  vajze  edhe sot e kesaj dite .                   
                                                  MARTE  MARSI -ARESI
Ky emer  qe gjuha jon   emerton diten e javes  ka  etimolin [gjenezen] ne lashtesi  ,  emri  i kesaj  dite simbolizon trupin qjellor te sistemit djellor .
Te greket e vjeter kjo hyjni  identifikohej me emerin  Ares te  Romaket  Mars   te   Asirjanet 
ishte emeri i  hynis  se luftes   Marduk   te Iliret perdorej edhe Ares edhe  Mars  .
Tani  kur shkenca e Astrologjis ka arrit te fotografoj me mjete te ndryshme kete planet
Mund te shkruajm dhe te themi se verrtet planeti i Marsit   ka  ngjyren e kuqe per ket edhe une e kam vequar me ngjyre te kuqe .
Qka   mund te vim ne perfundim se si ne periudhen  2000 p.e.s e deri te koha qe lulezoj perandoria romake  kjo hyni personifikon  hynin e luftes    edhe ngjyra e kuqe paraqet luften,gjakun.Gjithashtu ujku ishte nje bish percjellse e kesaj hyjnie  .
Kemi  rastin   e Remit  dhe Romulit  ku keta besohej se ishin bijt e Rea Silvis  me Marsin
Kurse simboli  i ulkonjes  paraqitet si  mbrojts dhe kujdestar i tyre . 
Hyjnia  e Marsit,Aresi  në luftën  e  Trojes   paraqitet ne shum luftra ka raste qe eshte edhe i inkuadruar drejt per drejt ne luft , anonte  me shumë për Ilirët , kete e them ne baz te mitit dhe e theksoj kete pasi 
qe sipas mendimit tim populli ilir nuk ka qene luftedashes por ishte nje popull defenziv.
Kjo hyni ishte e interesuar qe lufta te vazhdoi doemos ,Marsi ishte i etur per gjakderdhje  sepse  ishte nje hyni e luftes. 
Per kete dite edhe sot e kesaj dite ne popullin tone ekzstojne thashe e theme, tradite per diten e Marte, si p.sh.: Te Marten grate nuk qepin , nuk punojne ne Vek ( mjet per punimin e Qilimav ), gjithashtu ka edhe bestytni tjera se dita e Marte e ka nje ore te lige, diten e Marte nuk preferohet te behet pastrimi i trupit,krejt keto tradita apo bestytni e kane fillin tek hyjnia a luftes Marsi.

MËRKURE -MËRKURI
 Me këtë  emër ne gjuhen shqipe emertohet dita e Javes sikur te disa gjuhe Europiane
Njiherit ky emer i perket emrit te planetit te sistemit djellor.
Te Greket e lashtë  ky emer paraqet   nje hyni me emrin HERMES  kishte rolin e postjerit te Zeusit  qe ishte  krysori i hynive  sipas Homerit  .Edhe Etrurët këte hyjni e emërtojn me emrint  Turnus kuurse tek Romaket me  emrin   Merkur  kurse te egjiptasit   HARMACHIS-chepre-re-Atum
Duhet cekur se edhe disa popuj  tjere  qe ishin nen sundimin Romak  e emertojn kete dite njësoj si  edhe diten  e Hanë ,  Martë  ,  Mërkure dhe te Djellë   si trashigimëri  nga lashtësia  emerojn planetet  .
Edhe italishtja e ka trasheguar nga popujt e me hershem,ketu eshte edhe nje meendim qe dyndjet pellazge 
ose dyndjet  ilire dhe ato  transmetuan edhe nje pjes te madhe te gjuhes se vet  siq eshte shembulli i ENEUT  dhe disa perandorve Romak me origjin ILIRE. Shiko figuren e prisit trojan  ENEUT
Ndikimi i gjuhes Latine  të  ROMAKVE  ka  ndikuar edhe ne gjuhën Shqipe  por duhet pa tjetër ti  kthehemi  emrit  të dites së PREMTE  gjuha Shqipe  e ka ruajtur këte  emër .
Nëse do ti kishte shqipja te huazuara keta emra   ateher  do te ndryshonte emeri i Djellit  i Hanës e i dites se Ejte keta emra kan ndryshuar diq por jan te pa ndare te kuptuar jan dhe do te mbesin primat  i etnosit te gjuhes ton  edhe pse juu mungojn nga nje apo dy shkronja ..


  Ne keto figuar eshte i paraqitur   ENEU me  te atin ANKIZIN.                                                                         





                                                                                11
                                      EJTE -  FEJTON (PHAETON) VENERA 
                                                                  AFRODITA                           

   Ky emer  ne shqip emerton diten e javes siq e kam thene nese njehsojm si e them unë ditta e 
    Shtatë e Javes.me ket emer mund te simbolizohet  edhe  trupi qjellor  i  VENERËS
Evolucioni i ketij emri prej   FAETONI  ne emrin e sotem EJTE  eshte nje koh bukur e gjate  dikun  3500 vite por  ky emer haset tek illiret   ne  librin e aleksander stipqeviqit  me ane te nje fibule  e cila paraqet  Fajtoniin .
Kurse  te libri i gustav schwabit   fillon tregimi per ket hyjni  faqe 40 deri  ne faqe 45  .
Faetoni ishte  biri i FEB-APOLLONIT 
Kur arriti ne moshen madhore  shoket filluan ta perqeshnin duke injorua se nuk ishte biri i Febit
Sepse po te ishte   pse nuk shkon e ta vizitoj  apo per tju treguar shokeve se verrtet eshte te i ati
Si musafir ne qiellin qe iperket atij le te ngas qerren e purpurte punuar  ne ari dhe argjent  nga POSEJDONI nese deshiron qe ta verteton qe verrtet eshte  rritur. 
Fejtoni  edhe veproj keshtu  shkoj ne qjell te i ati Feb-Apolloni  ndejti musafir .
Ishte   i  fascinuar me pallatet e te jatit ku pa edhe stinet e vitit pa muuajt i pa javet pa vesen aromen dhe te gjitha vetit e matjes se kohes ,por qerrja ju kishte be pik synimi kryesor per te deshmuar se ishte i biri 
APOLLONIT   dhe se e ka mbrri moshen madhore    duhej ta ngante  ate neper qjell  qe ta shohin shoket sidomos ne mengjes kur verehet  ne larttesi te larta .
Fejtoni  edhe veproj keshtu  pasi qe kishte hypur me te jatin  dy tri her  ,  edhe pse  e kishte 
 keshilluar   i  ati  qe mos ti ngiste vet  kuajt  e purpurt  me qerrzen  e praruar  sepse  per ti ngar kuajt duhet  te ket fuqi te madhe  veproj  kunder  keshilles  i hypi qerres dhe u dha kuajve   ne nje mengjes   u soll rreth  tokte   shoket  e pane qe shendriste   por aj  humbi ne horizont dhe u rrokullis   kuajt e shfrenuar dogjen fusha  pyje   APOLLONI  indaloj kuajt  .   sipas mitologjis . 
ne librin e   Gustav Schwabit .
Prej ketij tregimi  mund te  vim ne perfundim se   ky emer eshte   emri i dites se Javes dites  se fundit  dhe ka shum emra qe  do te hasim ne gjuhen shqipe qe kan kete baze ket etimol .
Ky emer paraqitet ne disa fjalor  i shkruar ne menyren e toskerishtes  ENJETE   kurse  gegerishtja e perdor EJTE  si dokumentim qe kjo shkronje eshte e shkruar ne toskerishte  fjala  me  Bë  nese i themi dikuj  beje kete pune  ne toskerishte perdoret  bënje kete pune .
Pavarsisht nga ky shembull  siq ka edhe shume te tjere ne e vazhdojm   te shpjegojm  si eshte me mire etimolin e ketij emri  .
Prej ketij emri  Fajton  pasojn shume  emra  siq jane emri  PAJTON  , PAJTONI , PAJTES i pajtuar , a pajton?,emri FENER, VENER ,FAJTOR , FEJES ,  PAJISJE , PAJ e nuses , gegerisht PEJT  toskerisht  PENJ , PETË , PITE ,TREJTE e tjera .
Emri i kesaj dite e shendrit  ter javen sepse ky emer  perdoret  edhe ne mediat boterore  per gazeta  javore  FEJTON( permbajtje javore fejtonistik ).
Ky emer i paraqet  ngjarjet javore , njeherit i vënë  rrethin tere javes ,  siq simbolizohet  me gatesat  Pite me rreth  qe preferohet te gatuhet me se shumti te EJTEVE .
Qka shpjegon se edhe kuzhina e nenave tona  permban ne vete nje tradit, trashegimi te lashtesis .
Po ne kete dite tek shqipetaret eshte preferuar te behen  PAJTESAT e tipit te ndryshem  pra   kjo dite e simbolizon nje dite te afrimit te njerzeve  eshte edhe  dit  e  paqes  dite e te dashuruarve, dita e rrethit , unazes , kurores   pasi qe ne kete dite tek shqipetaret behen  FEJESAT dhe   MARTESAT .
Qka verteton se vertet  kjo hyjni eshte hyjnia qe  e lidh kuroren  nga simbolizimi i gatesave  si p.sh  fundi  i   kthyer  i gateses ne form gershete apo gjethesh   paraqet kuroren e nuses   me emrin TREJTE   e jo TRENJTE . 
Edhe te Sumeret  kjo hyjni identifikohet me emrin  Ishtar-Astar   tek Egjiptasit   Hator .
Kto hyjni te lart permendura te Sumereve , Babiloneve  dhe Egjiptaseve  simbolizojn personifikimin e njejt te  emrit te planetit ,  te dites  se javes FEJTON,FENER ose VENER .Kurse Greket ket hyjni e personifikojn me emrin AFRODITA  .
Tek popujt e lart permendur  roli i kesaj hyjnie ishte edhe hyjnia qe paraqet fazen kalimtare  prej fazes te pubertitetit ne ate te pjekuris . 
Prej kesaj hyjnie edhe sot kemi emrin  ushtar qe  na afron me  etimolin primar  te emrit te hyjnis Ishtar te Sumereve , nese analizojm se nje ushtar  mund te  jetë ushtar apo pjesmarres i ushtris 
Duhet te kaloj ate faze te pjekuris  te kaloj ne moshen madhore .
Me kete edhe po e cekim se Fejesa e paraqet nje deshmi te  stadit  te arritjes se moshes madhore te personave qe jane per tu martuar , Venera hyjni e dashuris . .




                                                                            12

E them qart  se kjo dite eshte fundi i javes  sepse keto trashegimi e percaktojn fundin e javes  siq e percakton edhe vet emri Premte -  JApet-Ra - Jupiter,  dhe  Fejton  Veneri =  JA-f  me pas ne JA v . 
Me vjen keq qe per kete emer te kesaj dite qe kan thene se eshte emer i erret si dhe per emrat e tjer Premtes  dhe Shtunes  disa Linguist  te njohur ata nuk kane besuar se etimoli primar i ketyre emrave eshte i lasht edhe sa vet njeriu , me vjen keq qe disa shkrimtar , historian , gjuhtaret e albanologjis qe etimolin paresor -primar te ketyre diteve  e gjejn ne gjuhe te huaja dhe thellohen ne ndryshime , evulime te emrit  qe sot e flet gjuha jone prej gjuhes  te huaj duhet  te behemi detektiv te Historis son per ta njoht vehten.
Siq kane thene te paret   SA E EMBEL , SA E MIRE , SA  E  BUKUR , SA E DLIRË .

----------


## Baptist

> 11
> EJTE -  FEJTON (PHAETON) VENERA                                                           AFRODITA


Mendoj se keni sjelle nje shkrim shume interesant. 

A mund te na thoni dicka per etimologjine e Phaeton/Fejton, dhe si shpjegohet qe emrat Ja(pet)/Zeus dhe Phaeton (i biri Diellit) shoqerohen sebeshku ne Jave-Jovi? 

Cila eshte etimologjia e Japet?

----------


## XH.GASHI

ditet e javes  ne disa  gjuhe ;
   Shqip  -   Italisht  -   Greqisht   -  Frengjisht -    Anglisht   - Turqisht  -   izraelisht 

PREMTE  -  VENER   - PARASKEVI  -   VENDRE  -      FRI       -  CUMA         - SHISHI
SHTUNE  -  SABATO -  SAVATO    -    SAME   -        SATUR  -  CUMARTESI -   SHABAT
DILLE   -  DOMENIKA-  KIRIAKI  -  DIMANSHE  -    SUN      -  PAZAR          - RISHON
HANË   -   LUNE       -  DEFTERA   -   LUNE        -   MOON  -   PAZAR TESI -   SHENI
MARTË  -   MARTE   -   TRI            -  MAR     -         TUES  -     SALI            -   SHLISHI
MËRKURË- MERKOLE-  TETAR    -    MERKRE    -   WEDNES-  CARSHAMBA  -    REVI  
EJTE       -JOVE        -   PEMTI    -   JEU          -     THURS   -   PERSHEMBE  -QAMISHI

 këtu i kam shkruar ditët  e Javës në disa gjuhë  kush dëshiron mund të thot mendimin e vetë se sa  ndryshime ka ne mes të emërtimeve të tipit të ndyshëm të gjuhëve te siper përmendura me gjuhen SHQIPE.
nje përgjegjje te shkuurt per nje antar te ketij forumi  se  per  emrin  phaeton  kam lexuar shum ,por  ekam cek me heret se edhe ky emer per linguistat e me parshem ishte errsir skishte shpjegim  une jam munduar ne menyren time te nje  jam nje autodidakt kete pun me emra e kam hobi se veq nje tetvjeqare dhe nje te mmesme e kam te kryer une  per veten time besoj dhe qendroj pran kesaj qe e them .  keni pyetur per JAPET-RA  ose PROMETEUN  ZEUSIN apo JUPITERIN
i pari ishte  ;supozim i imi  hyjni  PELLAZGE  idyti hyjni ILIRE itreti grek dhe i katerti hyjni ROMAKE-ILIRE , por te gjith keta emre jan  per te njejtin  planet- hyjni  . lexo me vemendje se un  nuk kam prirje edhe aq shum me kompjuter ndoshta harroj ndonji shkronj kerkoj falje.

----------


## Baptist

> ...mvaret piknisja e diskutiimiit baza etimologjike, shpjegimi i funksionit periudha dhe koha, 
> 
> pra nese e marrim se fjala PREM-TE e ka edhe bazën -parsorin etimolin, qe per nder te ketij emri i eshte prer kurban nuk gaboni sepse në një liber te aleksander stipqeviq thuhet se nje perandor romak me origjin ilire para alltarit i flijoj nje kafsh kesaj hyjnie edhe eshte e vertet  se emrii Prem, Premis, Premton, Premtim Pre ose Pri dhe emri apo pseudonimi i mbretit Illir Trojan ishte Priam kurse emri i verrteti ti ishte Podark kan etimolin baz te ky emer PREMTE,
> 
> edhe emri Prijs-Prin  trregon se per baz ka emrin  Premte, siq kam cek me heret se kjo hyni ishte  ne baz te mitologjis krijuus i njerzimit e si dhe mesues i menyres  per te jetuar per te punuar per te peshkuar dhe se fundi ua solli zjarrinnjerzimit  keshtu paraqitet hyyjnia e Premteut  ne librat e Gustav Shwabit.
> 
> 
> duhet te citoj nje te dhene fetare se kjo dite te krishteret dhe te islamiket eshte dit e veqant psh  Muhameti a.s ka thene; ne ter javen eshte dita me e mire qe ka mund ta shendris Djelli eshte dita e Premt, po ne ket dite eshte krijuar njeriu i pare ADEMI ADAMI, HAVA-EVA, po ne ket dite zoti e dergoj ate ne parajs, po ne ket dite ate e nxorri nga parajsa dhe e solli ne tok po ne ket dite do te ndodh kataklizma (kijameti) perfundon citati (hadithi).
> 
> ...




Vertete se nje nder kushtezimet themelore per zberthimin e drejte te ketij emri eshte percaktimi ne kohe. 


Fakti se kjo dite (perendi) nuk e ka emrin e vet burimor ne sistemimin e sotem te diteve te javes ne gjuhen tone, tregon se ky emer eshte shume (shekuj) me i ri se emrat e diteve tjera te fazes. Sepse perndryshe do ta kishte emrin e nje perendie te posacme sikur gjithe ditet tjera. Por fakti se E Enjtja dhe E Premtja nuk quhen me per emer, tregon se keto dy dite ishin shume popullore dhe me te festuarat nga te gjitha gjate periudhes se hershme te tranzicionit ne monoteizem. 

Sa i perket nyjes logjike te fjales ajo eshte PRE:s/j, shkronja M rrjedh nga parashtesa ME e futur ne funksion si prapashtese prej ME PRE [per te prere] kurse pjesa TE origjinon nga treguesi TAE (ne rastin asnjanes) e cila parashtese poashtu perdoret si prapashtese ne menyre qe te perfitohet emerorja sipas rregullave shqipe : E Pre|m[e]|tae. Treguesit e lashte te perparme si: Ta, To, Te, Tae hyjne ne strukturen e fjaleve si mekanizem gramatikor shume vone ne krahasim me vjetersine e gjuhes sone.

Pra duhet bere dallimin mes emertimit kurent te Dites, emrit te saj origjinal, si dhe perendine e posacme qe perfaqeson/perfaqesohet permes kesaj dite. -Pa diferencimin e ketyre nocioneve nuk do te jete e mundur te thellohet njohuria kuptimi i emrit te kesaj dite por as arsyeja perse nuk quhet ta zeme Venerdi.

Prandaj, nga sa u tha, behet i panevojshem krahasimi i emrtimit "E Premte" me dicka qe ka te bej me periudhen para eres sone. 
Duhet ta kemi te qarte se kjo dite i kushtohet; kjo dite perfaqsohet nga Perendesha e mirenjohur Venere ose Aferdite, e cila prej ilireve veriore quhej shume shprehimisht edhe si AnZotikë. 

Gjithmone duhet ta kemi parasysh se e njejta perendi quhej me nje seri emrash kuptimisht te ndryshem dhe jo me nje emer te vetem ekskluziv. 

Populli besimtar nuk guxonte ta permendte emrin e vertete te perendise per ore e cast nga frika se e bezdisin. prandaj perendite e popullarizuara ne "zhargon" permendeshin me nofka e atribute gjate bisedave te rendomta shumica prej te cilave neve mund te na duken edhe qesharake ndoshta edhe ofenduese ne ndonje rast sikur ta zeme: per Heren kan mundur te shprehen "Brinaqa".

Ajo eshte e ema e Eneut Aferdita.
Ajo qe e pret, ajo qe e parapret; e paracakton; e ndane vaden; e parathote...
Pra ajo qe pos tjerash, edhe e pershendete lindjen e Zotit Diell para (âug-ut; sy-rimit) ose Agimit. Ajo qe, terminon naten me dite, qe e kepute/ndane/pret ate.

Shqiptaret benin dy flijime te rregullta gjate javes, njera ishte Fli brume (brumerash), tjetra ishte e mishte.

Nese kjo e mishta behej pikerisht ne diten E Premte, kuptohet me lehtesi se *eshte fjala per Ritin qe i perkushtohet perendeshes rregullisht ne diten e se premtes. Por nga tjetra ane eshte e mrekullueshme se si ky etimon perputhet kuptimisht edhe me atributin e saj fenomenologjik krahas menyres se perdorimit te tij kuptimor. 

Shfaqja e Aferdites ne qiell eshte ogur i sigurt i lindjes se pashmangshme te Diellit, keshtu ajo behet edhe parathenese qe paralajmeron diten, prej ku edhe emri Aferdita. Ajo konsiderohet si Nanija e Diellit nga nje pjese iliresh prej ku atributi Anzotika. Ajo qe me "gishterinjte e saj te trendafilte" (Homeri) cel Agun, syrin qiellor te botes.

etj . . .

----------


## XH.GASHI

baptist  - i nderuar te falenderoj per supozimin tuaj   besoj se ju vetem e keni bere nje shtytje me te mire qe te zgjerohemi ne keta emra  nuk them se ashtu duhet te jet siç supozoni ju   linguistii i mire eshte aj çe e ndan shapin edhe sheqerin apo cakton kufijte ndares te emrave. un nuk do ti ngatrroja meapo pa deshir ,emrin PREMTE -PROMETEU  me emrin AFRO-DITA -VENERA dhe as kete te dytin me emrin ANË-ZOTIKA  ketu si arsyetim te kundershtimit  ka shum fakte por do te nisem nga fakti me bukfal me i thjesht   PREMËTE- nga pro-met    pro  - për   meti -rend  kete  vetem pasqyrrone ne shqipen e sotme   për-rendi    për nga pro kurse  rendi nga meti   emer hyjnis  së rendit te egjiptasit e vjeter,per kete edhe nuk pelqej  me supozimin tuaj dhe te shum tjerve para jushë  e shum me pak  me ate se emri perendi ka per etimol emrin latin imperato  , kurse  per emrin afrodit me anëzotik edhe ketu nuk kisha me pajtua me supozimin tuaj  sepse po i ngatrrojm hyjnit si disa tjer para jush  sepse emri afro dita eshte me shum emer grek e anzotika eshte emer sumer het pellazg dhe ilir mos harroni se ngatrrrimi i ketyre emrave na  e ka lene mbrapa gjuhen tone . emri HANË  i permban  thesar te plot me emra çë i flet sot  gjuha SHQIPE. 
 Emrin do ta shpjegoja keshtu prej ANË-zotica  në  HANË sepse shum emra kemi ne gjuhen ton çe mund ta vertetojn kete etimol per shembull ;anë,anas ,aneks aneksimaneksohet aneksojane ansim anë- ani(mitra e femres) ketu duhet edhe te numroj per te bindur kupto se numrat e par ishin me kunja-kungja si edhe shkronjat  1= nje kuj  edhe 2, 3, 4 ,5, 6, 7, 8 ,por numri  NËNTË prej NËANËçë  simbolison kohe zgjatjen e  SHTATZANIS shife  hyjneshen në fron  ne stomakun esaj jan disa vijeza ne form te spirales numroj edhe numri shtat eshte  emer çe don diskutim dhe studim te thell  nese  vendos ne ket menyr  kungjat-kunjat shif se çka paraqet kjo figur dy gjymtyret e poshtme  vendos ne form te shkronjes   v vetem  mbrapsht mbi te trupin dy  krahet hapur qafen dhe  koken  e keto kur ti mbledhesh bejn shtat kungj-kunja prra simbolizim i perkryer per shtat te njeriut.
Besoj se nuk ma mer per te keç nuk me hidhrohesh jam muunduar te pergjigjem se per ket tez dhe supozim timin  e kam ngulitur ne koken time kaher  veshtir eshte  poor un kam gjurmuar  vetem lashtesin aty ku ndahet gjuha e sotme  me greqishten latinishten  sllavishten   aty me interesojn   ,se sot eshte diçka apsurde per mua te mirrem me supozime te progkrekve prolatinve prosllaveve  proturke etj etj . 
Kerkoj ndjes  mos mu  hidhroni .
 Te gjithë  i dua por me se shumti  ata çe flasin SHQIP , jam paksa nacionalist edhe gjeloz  ne kuptim te mire per gjuhe  sepse ket gjuhë e kam amanet nga te paret nese Shqiptari se ka Shqipen si do te thirrej.

----------


## GL_Branch

XhGashi ato shkrimet ishin te tuat? nese po atehere te pergezoj ishin shume interesante  :buzeqeshje: 

Une para disa mujave e kam hap te njejten teme perafersisht ketu ku kam bere pyetje:
http://forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=68918

megjithate fjalen shekulli, ora e kam kuptuar me vone qe jane latine mirepo fjalet dimri dhe vjeshta (diqka peraferisht kete fjale e kane edhe rumunet por nuk e kane italianet/francezet/etj e smund te thuhet qe eshte latine) dhe jane mistere.

----------


## GL_Branch

> DJELL – DJELLI
> Këtë ditë të javës ne gjuhën ton figuron emëri djell,dille.
> EmriDjell paraqet yllin aktiv qendren e galaksionit tone ne gjithesi ,paraqet qendrën e burimit te jetës pra te gjitha planetet sillen rreth Djellit.
> Këtij trupi qjellor i gjith njerezimi jan munduar per falenderim per burim të jetes i bejn falenderime neper mjet bukuris se drites ngrohtesis i ngriten kulte punime te ndryshme e
> Paraqesnin ne figurime te ndryshme ne amulete vazo simbolin e djellit e paraqesin si hyjni me emertime te ndryshme .
> Emri i Djellit tek Ilirët paraqitet si hyjni por edhe si rreth i diskut edhe si kryq ilakuar apo
> Ti themi ashtu si e ka emerin SVASTIK nëpër punime te ndryshme të qeramikes ne mburoja
> ne dekor armesh ne dekor femrash etj etj.
> *Këtu duhet per mend Aleksander Stipqeviq i cili beri shum gjurmime arkeologjike dhe ne veqanti u mundua qe te tregoj se simboli i djellit ne Iiliri kishte rendesi te madhe.*


Per ate iliriet veten e kane quajtur ilir, nga ili ne ylli se p.sh disa nga historianet tane i kane qujatur iliret edhe Ylliret...Ylliria...vendi i yjeve...Shqiperia...vendi i shqiponjave

E nuk besoj une qe fjala iliri ka etmiologjine te lire por e ka kuptimin e yllit dhe qarte eshte ne shqip dhe eshte me arsyje dhe kuptim te plote nje nga ato eshte edhe ato qe e permendi siper XhGashi

----------


## XH.GASHI

i nderuar  aq sa di besoj  se do te afroj njohuri per emrin e stines se DIMËNI-t     . DIMËRI-t ,  JANARIT KALLËNUR ,SHKURT- FRORIT- FRURIT.
Emri dimer vjen nga ind. eur .e vjeter  HIMAH- HIM-AoseË-H  dhe HETE  GIMMONZA .dhe SLL.e vjeter ZIMA  kete  e kan cek shum linguist te njohur por une e kam lexuar dikun  te QABEJI. 
Per emrin  JENER -janar   kerko   te faraonet  sepse gjdo kush eshte munduar ti pervetsoj keta emra  faraonet ishin para romakve beso se atje e kam lexu me nje liber gjerman me duket te VAJT VALENTINI .
te ne  emri KALLËNDUER - KALLNUER  vjen nga emri kalendar ekjo nga calender perkthiim bukfal - ky numruesi   por e ka edhe kuptimin kallezues- tregues
edhe emri FROR -FRUR  vjen nga emri  i FEBIT- Apollonit  te gegrishtja FEBROR ,FRUER TE BUDI FËRUOR   te gjithe keta emra kan etimol parsor hyjnin FEBIN . nuk di o i bekuar sa kam mundur çe ta shpjegoj etimolin e ketyre emrave kerkoj ndjes nese isha i kufizuar eshte mire me gjersisht te  komunikojm.  
                             per shend e jet-je

----------


## Zëu_s

> Per ate iliriet veten e kane quajtur ilir, nga ili ne ylli se p.sh disa nga historianet tane i kane qujatur iliret edhe Ylliret...Ylliria...vendi i yjeve...Shqiperia...vendi i shqiponjave
> 
> E nuk besoj une qe fjala iliri ka etmiologjine te lire por e ka kuptimin e yllit dhe qarte eshte ne shqip dhe eshte me arsyje dhe kuptim te plote nje nga ato eshte edhe ato qe e permendi siper XhGashi


As une nuk besoj qe Illyr do te thot i lirë. Ai vend kurr nuk eshte quajtur Iliria. Ndrrimi i fjales Ylliria apo Illyria ne Iliria eshte sllavizim i kesaj fjale.

Iliret ose Illyret eshte Ylliret (njerzit e yjeve, besimtaret e yjeve, ylloret ne gjuhen e sotme apo hyjnoret ). (ketu na del edhe diçka tjeter ne pah, pikerisht arsyeja se perçka serbet me heret e quanin veten "populli hyjnore", sepse e konsideronin veten si Yllir, d.m.th ata e dinin para neve qe Ilir do te thot Hyjnore, me siguri nga shkrime te vjetra qe i mbajne fshehur, eshte qesharake se ata veten e quanin "hyjnore" kurse domethenjen e fjales e kan mare nga shqipja dhe Shqiptaret, hehehehe)

Pra illy = ylli, eshte nje ngatrrese apo keqkuptim i latinve, ketu kemi edhe illi (illios, illion) dhe hylli (hylleria, hyllenia, hyllen), secili sipas dialektit te vet...

_(d.m.th. pajtohem qysh moti me Barat dhe GL_Branche ne keto pika, por nuk e kam shprehur ... )_

--------------------------------------------------

@ XhGashi

Fjala Java i ngjan fjales Jahwa eshte e mundur te jete e vertet, sepse ne shqiptaret nuk themi veten "ditet e Javes" por edhe "ditet e Zotit".

Mua nuk ma mer mendja qe Premte ka diçka te beje me Prometheus (xhaxhain e Zeusit), mua me duket  qe ka te beje ma shum me Prerje (premt = flijim me kafsh, ose premtime-falje para perendive ose prerje-vendosje dita vendimmarrse)

E ejtja (e enjeta). A e din dikush çfar symboli vizatojne grat me qullë kur gatuajn Flija, mua me eshte dukur gjithmone si diell, por tash nuk po e di se çka eshte ai symbol pasiqe ajo gatuhet ne te enjten e jo ne te dielen ?

Sa per ndarjen e Perendive qe bere ne Perendi Pellazge, Perendi Ilire dhe Perendi Greke, ma mer mendja qe kete e bere per arsye qe sot shumica e njerzve gabimisht i ndajne ashtu

por

deri sa te gjendet ajo linia ne mes Perendive pellazgo-yllire dhe perendive "Greke" (kush jan Greket ?), per mua jan te gjitha Perendite qe permenden ne te ashtuquajturen "Mythologjia Greke" Perendi Pellazgo-Ylliro-Shqiptare dhe aspak "Greke", neqofte se keta "greket" e sotem kan diçka te bejne me Greket e vjeter.

Nese kembengul dikush qe shumica e njerzve ka te drejt, at'here une kam disa pyetje per te:

- A e ka Bota formen e diskut, pasiqe shumica e njerzve (ose te gjith) pohonin kete ?

- A jan Serbet Ilir, pasiqe shumica pohonin kete ?

- A ekziston populli Shqiptar, pasiqe shumica pohonin qe nuk ekziston emri Shqipri apo Albania eshte vetem nje emertim i nje regjioni ?

- A jan Shqiptaret Turq, Grek, Serb, Italian, pasiqe shumica pohonin kete ?

etj. etj.

----------


## XH.GASHI

kujt i intereson kjo teme  lirisht le te kyçet nuk eshte kurr von,gjdoo kritikn eshte e mirse ardhur fundja pa kritik nuk  ka edhe pune te qendrueshme .
ne ket tem e kam perpiluar edhe simbolin  eri te KOSOVËS ne galerin e artteve te KOSOVES por mjerisht ata skishin mundsi çe ta eksponojn punim propozimin tim me shum te tjere kishin problemin e nje rrethi te ngusht apoo nje komisioni egoist vetem per vete kan ekspozituar nga  kater eksponate te vetat  nga tri edhe keshtu. lart ne punimin tim krejt keto shpjegime ja kam kushtuar  Historikut dhe
lashtesis  njiherit  dokumentimin gojor te saj  se nese eshte dikush  popull hyjnor 
 jemi ne  por me ket punim jam munduar sado pakez   popullit tja shendris kuptimin me shpjegueshmerin e emrave  qe linguistet e ardhshem te ken nje etimol parsor  njiherit te mburren se  edhe na e kemi nje pjes njohurie  te sistemit djellor ne SHQIP . I bej njeherit kerkes  moderatorit  te botoj ketu ne ket faqe fototpunimet e mia  per flamur dhe steme  te KOSOVËS, besoj se asnje nga bashkombasit  e mi  nuk do te me  keçkuptoj  sepse nese ndahen Serbet nga KOSOVA  ne ate rast nuk kemi nevoj qe te shpalosim flamur te ri ather do te bashkohemi . Kombi ynë vertet do behet nje,por kete nuk e besoj duhet pritur rrjedhen e ngjarjeve.Pra nese moderatori e kryen ket kerkes timen qe ditve  te javes tja shtoj edhe fotot vizatimet  besoj se do ta kompletoj tamam dukjen e punimit  temes çe eshte ne diskutim e siper  verrtet eshte ky forum kuvendi me i madh Shqiptar ju lumt ,
NESE SHQIPTARI NUK FLET SHQIP  SI DO TE QUHEJ             
      për - shënd  e  jetë -je

----------


## XH.GASHI

:Lulja3:  
NESE SHQIPTARI NUK FLET SHQIP  SI DO TE QUHEJ             
      për - shënd  e  jetë -je[   :djall me brire:

----------


## Baptist

> NESE SHQIPTARI NUK FLET SHQIP  SI DO TE QUHEJ             
>       për - shënd  e  jetë -je[


Zoteri XhGashi, kam rene ne hall me keto duplifikimet e postimeve tua (dhe reposteve te se njejtes teme prej fillimit por heren e ardhshme dy-tre rrjeshta me te gjate)! Cfare te bej me to?

Edhe nje gje, kur shkruan shqip dhe per gjuhen shqipe, te lutem mundohu te shkruash, ose letraren gege ose letraren toske ose asnjeren, por zgjidh variantin administrativ se paku. *Pakujdesia e madhe me te cilen po shkruan dhe mospercaktimi ndaj asnjeres nga keto gjuhe leterare dhe aq me pak asaj zyrtare, shkrimet e tua po i ben plotesisht te palexueshme dhe te pakuptueshme.*

Te lutem percaktohu ndaj se paku formes zyrtare te gjuhes shqipe ne menyre qe te mund ta permiresosh edhe vete ate, gjersa shkruan ne forumin ku diskutohet gjuha shqipe. Perpos kesaj eshte e pelqyeshme t'i ndash mendimet ne paragrafe me nje rrjesht bosh ndermjet.

Edhe njehere ju uroj pjesemarrje te kendeshme ne forumin e Gjuhes Shqipe.

----------


## XH.GASHI

Perseri po kyçem  kerkoj falje se verrtet  kam shum gabime gjat perdorimit te kompjuterit , njiherit edhe ne  shkrim dhe gjuhe  nuk jam profesionist  e sa ju perket duplikimeve çë bera lart kan qen pa dashje.
Kryesorja e keni kuptuar edhe vet se nuk anoj nga asnjeni dialekt edhe ne te ardhmen do ti perziej deri ne maximum  . mua me ka ndodh nje rast ne GJermani para disa vitesh akoma me sillet ne mendje. 
Ishim  ne aeroport me nje shok nga SHQIPERIA  aj e priste vjehrren  , ne pritje ishiin edhe dy te rinj nga BERATI edhe ata prisnin  Maman - NANËN u pershendetem  por kur filluam te bisedojm njeni  çe ishte ne bised me mua  ju drejtua   shokut tim  EDIt e pershendes ei tha ; eja ketu o Shkodran  e me  perkthe  une ja ktheva ske nevoj une te kuptoj  jo une tha ay ste kuptoj fare.
me fal une po e bej vetem nje  analiz te shkurt ne mendjen time  se sa gabim eshte te majorizohet nje dialekt ketu çendron  edhe  esenca pergjegjjes sime
mos  te mendojm se jemi diç me superior ,  nese i takoni popullit toske apo  gege
une  nuk mund te jem me SHQIPTARE  se sili do SHQIP-fols pa mvaresisht se  cilin dialekt e flet apo ne cilen ane  te rruzullit  jeton . kerkoj mirekuptim dhe falje.

----------


## Zëu_s

> NESE SHQIPTARI NUK FLET SHQIP  SI DO TE QUHEJ


Nuk jam i sigurt se ku don te dalesh me kete, por e ke kete pergjegjie nga une: 

*Perseri Shqiptar do te quhej.* 




> Kryesorja e keni kuptuar edhe vet se nuk anoj nga asnjeni dialekt edhe ne te ardhmen do ti perziej deri ne maximum ... 
> ... se sa gabim eshte te majorizohet nje dialekt ketu çendron  edhe  esenca pergjegjjes sime...
> ...mos  te mendojm se jemi diç me superior ,  nese i takoni popullit toske apo  gege
> une  nuk mund te jem me SHQIPTARE  se sili do SHQIP-fols pa mvaresisht se  cilin dialekt e flet apo ne cilen ane  te rruzullit  jeton ... 
> kerkoj mirekuptim dhe falje.


Jo, mua me duket qe Baptist deshi te te thot qe te shkruajsh vetem Gegnisht, ose vetem Toskerish, ose vetem gjuhen standarde Shqipe, e jo ti perziejsh te gjitha sepse nuk po mundemi te te kuptojme edhe aq mire.

pra 

Nese je Geg, shkruaje letraren Gege te pastert se do te te kuptojne te gjith.
Nese je Tosk, shkruaje letraren Toske te pastert se do te te kuptojne te gjith.
Dhe nese je rritur ne nje rreth qe fliste vetem gjuhen standarde shqipe, at'here shkruaj ashtu se do te te kuptojne te gjith.

Ketu nuk eshte fjale per dallim apo ndarje ne mes Toskve dhe Gegve, dhe as per superioritet te dikujt ndaj dikujt tjeter apo qe na qenka dikush me shqiptar se dikush tjeter, por thjesht per te te kuptuar me mire se çka po thua.

Pra qe te kuptohemi me mire dhe te mos keqkuptohemi, te kerkojme edhe neve mirekuptim dhe falje.

----------


## Baptist

Gjuha shqipe nuk mund te bej nje perjashtim nga gjuhet tjera te lashta me te cilat jemi rrethuar sidomos nese merret parasysh ndikimi i fuqishem i administrates latine bile per sa i perket nocioneve baze te komunikimit administrativ nder te cilat jane edhe muajt edhe ditet e javes.

Nuk deshiroj te ta ndal vlugun, por parametrat qe i dhash disa poste me heret jane me teper se te mjatueshem per ta kuptuar se as e Enjta as E Premtja nuk jane emra Perendishe e aq me pak Titajsh.

Mendoj se isha i qarte kur nenvizova se keto dy dite te javes nuk thirren permes emrit te Perendise se ciles i Kushtohet dita e caktuar, por ne baze te atributit popullor qe i eshte mveshur nderkohe, e ajo kohe nuk eshte me e larget se shekulli V i es.

Pra keta dy emra jane shume te ri ne krahasim me ciftet tjera te diteve te javes. Dhe kur shkrova "popullor" e shkrova me plotekuptimin er fjales. Popullariteti i ketyre dy formave te reja ne perdorim, beri qe emrat e tyre te vertete, ose me saktesisht emrat e tyre paraprak, te harrohen plotesisht. 

Cifti e Diele dhe E Hene mbijetuan te paprekur per shekuj, kurse cifti E marte dhe E Merkure shihet qarte se jane te latinizuar, ose me saktesisht, me origjine latine. Jupiteri dhe Venera nderruan emrat ne ata cfare jane sot. E shtuna ose Saturni mbeti i vetem si vdekja te cilen e perfqeson.

Merkuri (lajemsi) gjithmone i prin Jupiterit (Zotit); Erosi (Venera) gjithmone i prine Tanatosit (Saturni); Dielli (lindja) gjithmone i paraprine rinise se rritjes (Hena); pacendrueshmeria; Rinia gjithmone i paraprine Luftes (Marsi). 

Ne kete pjese shohim se si Hena eshte intermediator i ciklit javor sepse ajo korrespondon edhe me diellin edhe me luften, realisht cdo te mire qe ben dieli ajo e shkaterron. 

Nuk eshte e rastit pse i gjithe faji per Luften e Trojes dhe shpirtegurtesine e saj i hidhet Henes.

Pra nuk ekziston kurrfare dyshimi ne rastin se cila dite i perkushtohet ciles perendi, -ato jane si vijon:

E Diele; E Hene; E marte; E Merkure; E Enjte  ; E Premte; E Shtune
Diellit..; Henes.; Marsit..; Merkurit...; Jupiterit; Veneres.; SaturnitNe shkrimin e ardhshem, do te jell edhe nje here ose do te perpiqem ta rizberthej menyren se si erdhi qe dita e Jovit te quhet E Enjte.
__________________

----------

